# Starting clomid end of the month was looking for advice as i am quite scared



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

I was looking for advice and maybe some reassuarance as i am not brilliant at taking tablets at the best of times as i worry about side effects so as you can imagine i am so scared to start the clomid i am dreading my period as i have to start the tablets any help with this would really help.


----------



## Samic1986 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Cleohegarty,

I found out today that I am also going to be starting Clomid at the end of the month. Im also feeling a bit apprehensive but my nurse was great and really reassured me.

Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

i am probably more scared as the gynea sat there reading through all the side effects i could get that did not help, thanks though for the post and reassurance what mg are you on i am on 50mg.

also am still quite worried about side effects now so was wondering what they will be.


----------



## Samic1986 (Jul 30, 2012)

They are starting me on 50mg too and will track it for the first month and then review after that. Are you just taking Clomid or are you having any other treatment as well? My nurse said that she hardly gets anyone with side effects but has seen mood swings and headaches but only on a low level so dont get too worked up about it.
x


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

ok thanks for the reassurance not so worried.  no i am just on clomid then having blood test after 3rd period to check if they are working


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

wondered if anyone had any advice when taking them i have heard to take them at night


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, I am starting clomid this month too and my consultant has prescribed 100 straight away! (could this be cos my BMI is 35??) 
Anyway he has advised I take 50 in a morning and 50 at night??
Anyone else the same??


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Spudlin im starting clomid this month too, also at 100mg.

I doubt them giving you 100mg is anything to do with your bmi. If you dont mind me asking, why have you been prescribed the clomid?!

My consultant didnt state a certain time of day to take the tablets.

Bunny xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Bunny, of course I don't mind you asking. I have 'unexplained' issues!! 

I was on the contraceptive pill for years and have now been ttc for a year. At 39 the docs don't want to hang about.

I have had bloods, scans etc, all normal. Hubby is normal too. I have been given 3 months of clomid 100 to try, then they have talked about ivf, which I am not eligible for on the NHS  

I guess they figure clomid is worth a shot. 
Typical for me and my 'unexplained' issues, I didn't get my AF (been having very irregular for last 12 months and recently had 3 cycles of provera to try to sort it out!), so now I have to abstain for 10 days, take a test and if neg (which it will  be I'm very sure!!) I can then start the clomid.

I never thought it would affect me quite so badly. I see children everyday with my work and feel myself getting resentful at times when they have parents who blatantly don't give a damn. I don't want to feel like that, but it sneaks up on me  

It's nice to come on here and share with people who are experiencing the same


----------



## Samic1986 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I started my first lot of Clomid this month and had my IUI treatment last week so now on the dreaded 2ww!

I dont think there is any specific time of day to take it but they suggested that I took it the same time everyday.
Spudlin - I know exactly where you are coming from in terms of being resentful. I work for Social Services and it really does pull on my heart strings when you know there are people like us in the world that would give anything to hold a bundle of joy and yet there are people out there that see them as a hinderance!

Good luck ladies I really hope it all works out for you xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Samic, I am a Health Visitor!!   so I guess we both work with similar families 

Good luck to all


----------



## kerrygold (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I too am on the unexplained list!

Currently on my 2ww from my third cycle of Clomid. I take mine before I go to bed to minimize side effects during the day, 
however, I do then suffer from sleep disturbance but that's the only side effect I get so I think better that than biting someone's
head off at work!!!

Lots of love and positive thoughts to all xx


----------

